# Echte Aloe Vera



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir bekommen Ende des Monats einen Ableger von einer echten Aloe Vera kann uns hier jemand sonst noch erfahrungswerte zur Haltung und Pflege geben außer dem was bei Wiki angegeben ist??


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Echte  Aloe Vera*

Moin Olaf!

Bei Wiki steht eigentlich alles, was beachtet werden sollte.

Die Aloe ist ansich eine recht unkomplizierte Pflanze, sie verzeiht auch einige Pflegefehler.
Im Prinzip pflegt man die Aloe wie Kakteen, also eher zuwenig, als zuviel gießen.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------

